# New to IMF



## tcinbc66 (Apr 6, 2017)

Been around a few other forums, and thought I'd stop in and check this out.  Have some experence with cycles and diet/nutrition and spend a fair amount of time in the gym.  Have cleaned up the diet, and learning to use my time effectively in the gym.  I don't subscribe to google being the first and primary source for information.  You guys are that source.  Everyone of us is different and responsible for our choices and results, the benefit of being here is hearing different opinions, theory and facts.  While google has great resources, I prefer being in the trenches with the guys marching every day!


----------



## brazey (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Apr 7, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Apr 8, 2017)

On behalf of Landmarkchem, welcome to IMF dude!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

